# Solved: HD Smart Short Self Test failed



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

I just ran the my dell thing on my brothers laptop and everything passed accept the HD smart short self test his computer has two hard drives a 128 GB Samsung SSD mSATA and a 1 TB Western Digital which is what has the failure.

Vendor: Western Digital
Model Number: WDC WD10JPVT-75A1YT0
Serial Number: WXT1CC155176
Firmware Revision: 01.01A01
Size: 931.5 GB
Rotation Rate: 5400 RPM
Cache Size: 8 MB
Temperature: 31 C
Physical Sector Size: 4 KB
Logical Sector Size: 512 B
Logical Sector Count: 1953525168
Supported Standards: ATA8-ACS, ATA/ATAPI-7, ATA/ATAPI-6, ATA/ATAPI-5
SMART Short Self Test

Test Started - 12/6/2013 9:01:29 PM

Error Message: - 12/6/2013 9:01:39 PM
The device reported the following status: The previous self-test completed having the read element of the test failed.
Error Message: - 12/6/2013 9:01:39 PM
The first failing LBA value is 789812408 and the failure occurred after the device had been operating for 761 power-on hours.
Test Finished: - 12/6/2013 9:01:41 PM
Failed (Error code: WHD16-MYV)

so any ideas what this could be, this is the first time this scan was ever run so not really sure if this has been a problem before. Also I will upload the full report but this was the only problem it detected.


here is his laptop specs


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16261 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb 

Also his laptop has this 

DirectX version:	11.0 
GPU processor: GeForce GT 640M
Driver version: 331.65
Direct3D API version:	11.1
Direct3D feature level:	11_0
CUDA Cores: 384 
Core clock: 645 MHz 
Memory data rate:	4000 MHz
Memory interface:	128-bit 
Memory bandwidth:	64.00 GB/s
Total available graphics memory:	4096 MB
Dedicated video memory:	2048 MB GDDR5
System video memory:	0 MB
Shared system memory:	2048 MB
Video BIOS version:	80.07.59.00.0C
IRQ: 16
Bus: PCI Express x16 Gen3
Device Id: 10DE 0FD2 054F1028
Part Number: 1304 0020

Thanks,


Edit: I also restarted the PC and hit F12 and went to diagnostics and ran a test that way and everything passed accept DST short Test on the same hard drive and it popped up with error code 2000-0142 validation 101258


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Seems pretty straightforward, the drive is faulty. Replace the drive.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

OK well Dell came out and replaced the drive for free under warranty but only as a 1 time exception. The thing is the new drive already had an image of Windows 8 on it so when the guy installed it it just started installing windows on to the drive, which is fine, the only thing is now I can't update the laptop to windows 8.1 as it is not showing up in windows store and I can not manually do it either. I did it just before and went to the store and it was right there front and center but not anymore. So how would I go about getting it updated to 8.1. I thought I saw somewhere that says if the OS was pre installed on a drive that you are not eligible to upgrade to 8.1 but not sure if that's true. so how would I go about getting windows 8.1 on there like I did before. I have reset the windows store using WSReset but nothing so am trying to find out how I can do this.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Before trying to download the 8.1 update, you need to make sure that your copy of 8 has had all the prior windows updates done before the 8.1 link will show up in the windows app store.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey,

yeah first thing I did was update and so there were like 63-64 updates except two which fail (one is an intel corporation sata raid storage controller and one is a cannon mp190 printer driver which has always failed even before but he can print fine from his laptop. The raid storage controller says it failed because I either already have this driver and or a better driver then the one it's offering or whatever but not sure why the cannon one fails.. So after all the updates it still won't show up in the windows store.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

okay I got it, what I had to do was hide those two failed updates even though they weren't windows updates or anything just a printer driver update and a sata raid storage media controller update. so I had to hide them and click check for updates so that it would now say no new updates found and then I had to do a WSReset and close windows store and go back in and it finally showed up like before.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy to hear you got it.


----------

